# Coolest Twenties Trike wanted to Share



## cr250mark (Dec 29, 2019)

This is the second one Of these early strap built “arrowcycle “trikes I’ve owned. Same maker badge but different design Compared to My other badge. 
CK Badged - Collier and Keyworth mass.
Wrong seat that I need to change out for the correct one that I have.  
These are hard to find and good to reference .
Enjoy 
I will post updated photos when I install correct
Og seat , bell , grips and horn. 

Mark


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 29, 2019)

Wowee...another rare tricycle in your collection of unique trikes!  I take it the wheels were re-tired at some point. Looks like the replacement rubber high wheelers use when replacing tires on their antique bicycles. First CK chain driven tricycle I've ever seen, and have only seen one regular CK trike some years back.

Dave


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 29, 2019)

This was the first one I owned and posted here in 2016


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 29, 2019)

ridingtoy said:


> Wowee...another rare tricycle in your collection of unique trikes!  I take it the wheels were re-tired at some point. Looks like the replacement rubber high wheelers use when replacing tires on their antique bicycles. First CK chain driven tricycle I've ever seen, and have only seen one regular CK trike some years back.
> 
> Dave





You are correct on wheels Dave 
First I’ve seen like this 
Cool material - great color 
Thanks again for your kind words and good feedback as always. 

Mark


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 29, 2019)

Mark, thanks for reposting the photo of your first CK tricycle. I must have missed it the first time around or somehow have forgotten it. Now that makes two chain drive CKs I've seen. Looks really cool with the wood grips, and if that is the original seat it is still in excellent condition.

Dave


----------



## vincev (Dec 31, 2019)

Great lookin' trike !


----------



## 1motime (Dec 31, 2019)

That thing looks like it would fly with right legs pumping!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jan 6, 2020)

That is a very cool trike. I like the red tires. 
How tall are the trikes, and what size are the wheels too?


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 6, 2020)

It looks like it was handmade at first.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 8, 2020)

Very nice find and you have 2?


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 8, 2020)

Phattiremike said:


> Very nice find and you have 2?




Have had 2 in last 5 years
Top pictures I currently own
Lower , last solo picture I had sold 

mark


----------

